# Bailey Wood



## adm (Oct 20, 2003)

there is also an orange M3 deep in this log jam. had some problems the other day and ended up having to leave it there. it does have a rope in it, hopefully still in the bag and in the boat. I'm going to get it when the water drops, if anyone happens to get to it before i do, the phone # in the boat is wrong. the correct # is 970 389 6978
adam


----------

